# How NOT to use a Dart! (NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH)



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

EXTREMELY GRAPHIC! Do not read further if squimish!

This week we were called out for a cat with an eye injury. When we arrived, we found a very friendly cat with this in its head. Pics are X-rays and a catalog pic of the dart. Cat is doing great although its missing one eye and hope to adopt it out soon. Love to get ahold of whoever did this!!!!

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing the cat was still alive, the dart came oh so close to the spinal column...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. Just uploaded a pic of the cat. I thought this was so unusual that I would post it. Cat is doing real well!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn, poor little puss puss....


----------



## imalko (Feb 6, 2010)

What kind of sick person can do this to a living being? Really feel sorry for a little kitty, but I'm glad she's fine after all. Hope you will find her a good home.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

glad she is OK


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 6, 2010)

wtf is wrong with some people?
Is that dart traceable? Some firearms store or other must know who sold it and when


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2010)

F*ck me, that is horrible. Great to hear the cat is doing well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad to hear that the cat is doing well. As a cat owner, I'm d!sgusted by this. Hell, as I'm typing this, my cat's right next to me. Njaco, if you ever find the perp, could you rip out his spine for me?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2010)

...even better, rip out his eye from me??? *growls*
I am sure glad to hear that the cat's doing fine. 
That's one life less, then.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not a fan of cats, but I would never do anything like that. It makes you wonder what kind of person would do something like that.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad to hear the cat's doing well.  Some people just need to be hung up, skinned and shot!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks to who ever changed the thread title!  And my poor spelling!

There is an investigation and these pics were cleared as they are fairly generic.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 6, 2010)

Dang. I'm not a big fan of cats, either, but this is over the line!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 6, 2010)

poor thing! that breaks my heart.....


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats really f**cked up, cant believe anyone would do that....happy to hear the cats doing well though!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Poor wee soul! How can anyone be cruel to animals!?  Whoever did this, deserves whatever comes their way! Glad that the cat is doing well!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 7, 2010)

Poor cat. Guess it is true that cats have 9 lives... That shot must have took out 7 of his 9 lives, though !


----------



## javlin (Feb 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang. I'm not a big fan of cats, either, but this is over the line!



That's the same with me RA no need to be cruel.kevin


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor Puddy Tat... That is one evil looking dart, don't see any useful purpose for something like that other than to do stupid things with it. Glad to hear the cat is doing well, hope whomever did this suffers greatly as consequence for thier act of cruelty!!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2010)

The worst I have ever done to a cat is our neighbor's cat, Simon. He is a long haired cat that spends a lot of time outside. So occasionally, he gets so tangled, they give him the lion cut. So the worst thing I do is point and laugh. He looks at me like "Whatever dude".


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish that was the worst thing I had ever to face!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2010)

Authorities probe case of cat found in Gloucester County with dart stuck in eye - NJ.com

Tuesday, February 23, 2010 
By Jessica Beym
[email protected]

*Valentine only has one eye now. *

The stray cat showed up on a woodpile at a home in Monroe Township on Jan. 30 with a blow dart in its left eye. The dart the kind that's only fired out of a gun of sorts came out the back of the cat's neck. Now, the New Jersey Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals is trying to find out who is responsible. They're offering a $500 reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of the suspects. 

SPCA spokesman Matt Stanton said the cat has been seen wandering the neighborhood near Flanagan and Moore off Glassboro-Williamstown Road. When the homeowner saw the cat, she quickly reported it to the Gloucester County Animal Shelter who came to pick up the cat. It was immediately brought to the Delaware Valley Veterinary Hospital in Mullica Hill, which handles emergency veterinary care for the county shelter, said Bill Lombardi, the shelter director. 

There, the cat underwent surgery to have the dart removed from her eye and she was kept there for about a week, said Lombardi. "The vet believes the dart was in her eye for a week," said Stanton. "Typically, if an animal comes to a vet with that condition, typically the procedure is to put it down." But the doctor chose to take on the surgery, he said. The dart was removed from Valentine's eye, and the eye itself was also taken out, Stanton said. A call to the veterinarian at Delaware Valley was not returned.

Joa's Arc, a non-profit group that works with animal shelters to foster animals that need serious medical attention, was contacted to take Valentine after her surgery, said Joyce Moyer, founder of the group. They named her Valentine since the February holiday was just a few days before they took her in. Moyer said Valentine was staying in her Gloucester City home until Friday when the cat had to return to the vet hospital for a second surgery. "Her eye was totally destroyed," Moyer said Monday. "The first surgery was just to get it out of her face then clean it out." 

Friday's surgery involved stitching the left eye shut. Moyer said Valentine will likely stay at the hospital for a few more days then will return to her home. "She's in a lot of pain," Moyer said. "You have to watch when you approach her because she lost 50 percent of her vision. It takes time to adapt to humans because of what she went through." Moyer said they are looking to find someone to adopt Valentine once she has fully recovered. They're also collecting donations to help pay for the cat's care. 

The investigation is still ongoing. Stanton said its likely that teenagers are responsible. "We have the blow dart and we're doing an investigation to track down where it came from," he said. "We're making progress. We're putting reward sheets in the neighborhood." Stanton said two investigators are also canvassing the area to find out if anyone witnessed the incident or may have more information. 

Anyone with information about the incident is urged to call the SPCA at (800) 582-5979. To apply to adopt Valentine, call the Gloucester County Animal Shelter at (856) 881-2828.

NJSPCA - The New Jersey Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I had a feeling that dart wasn't going to go away
I hope whoever is squirming very uncomfortably right now, sick f*ck


----------



## Trebor (Feb 23, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Whoever did this, deserves whatever comes their way!



like an eye for an eye  (pun not intended)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2010)

Absolutely terrible that someone would do something like that! I would put a dart in his eye as well just for punishment.

As stated in other threads, I have no problem with hunting and so forth, but the needless harming of animals is just wrong.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Times like this I really hope for 'what goes around, comes around'.....


----------



## Pong (Feb 24, 2010)

If my aunt (Who is very fond of cats) had saw that pic, she would have thrown the ones who did this over a footbridge.

Seriously, the people who did this are probably a bunch of drunk morons in their mid 20s who decided:

"Hey, let's put a dart into this cat's eye."
"Sure thing brah!"  

Good thing that Valentine's okay, though it's really bad she only has one eye.


----------



## fly boy (Apr 1, 2010)

holy crap that made me jump poor cat i want to smack the bugger who did that


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2010)

fly boy said:


> holy crap that made me jump poor cat i want to smack the bugger who did that



Smacking doesn't even _begin _to cover what I have in mind, but I can tell you guys this much:
It involves certain...reproductive organs...in that particular individual!   
I'm glad to hear that the cat's recovering, thanks for the update.


----------

